# mac messenger 7 pour mac os x 10.3.9



## frank1214 (24 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous
J'ai un mac 10.3.9 et je viens de télécharger la derniere version de mac messenger et lorsque je l'ouvre l'aplication apparait dans le dock puis disparait tout de suite.
Comment faire svp ?


----------



## wath68 (25 Décembre 2008)

Hello.

Regarde au bas de cette fenêtre, dans les discussions similaires.
C'est un sujet récurent.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Décembre 2008)

frank1214 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> J'ai un mac 10.3.9 et je viens de télécharger la derniere version de mac messenger et lorsque je l'ouvre l'aplication apparait dans le dock puis disparait tout de suite.
> Comment faire svp ?


Bonsoir,
Il vaut mieux installer aMSN plutôt que MSN.
Ou Adium, Skype, Mercury...
Et si c'est pour parler de Mac à Mac : iChat tout simplement.


----------



## twinworld (25 Décembre 2008)

frank1214 a dit:


> J'ai un mac 10.3.9 et je viens de télécharger la derniere version de mac messenger et lorsque je l'ouvre l'aplication apparait dans le dock puis disparait tout de suite.Comment faire svp ?


je soupçonne que ce ne soit pas lié à MSN, mais à votre installation. Vous avez fait comment pour installer votre logiciel ?


----------



## Aliboron (25 Décembre 2008)

frank1214 a dit:


> J'ai un mac 10.3.9 et je viens de télécharger la derniere version de mac messenger et lorsque je l'ouvre l'aplication apparait dans le dock puis disparait tout de suite.


En gros, pourtant, tu fais la question et la réponse ! Messenger 7 de Microsoft ne s'installe que sur Tiger minimum (voir la "configuration requise" sur Mactopia). Si tu tiens au logiciel Microsoft, il faudra te contenter de la version 6.0.3.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2008)

AVANT d''installer un logiciel , verifier les imperatifs techniques ( systeme requis, memoire , etc)
surtout si on a un OS "veteran"
tous les developpeurs ne codent pas "tous OS" mais souvent les dernieres maj sont uniquement pour les derniers OS


----------



## frank1214 (25 Décembre 2008)

mais avec amsn on ne peut pas parler à des gens de msn!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

alors la le meilleur conseil que je peu te donné c est "aduim"  je vien de le telecharger et franchement ya pas mieux. et de plus il parait que messenger pour mac il plante asser


----------



## wath68 (25 Décembre 2008)

frank1214 a dit:


> mais avec amsn on ne peut pas parler à des gens de msn!



Bien sur que si.


Note du modo : frank1214, tu dois aussi savoir qu'avec "Internet et réseau", on peut parler des applications "internet". On déménage !


----------

